# First shot at Betta art, 'The End.'



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

This was actually a picture going along with a short story, but I have yet to write the story.  I know it's kinda sad, but eh. I have him a more cartoonish look because I didn't have a reference. >.<

Also, the quote is lyrics to a song called..Quote.


----------

